# Show off some tort pics



## Neohippy (Apr 13, 2009)

This forum needs more pics of wicked little tromping dinosaurs.
*Post 'em if you got 'em!*

This is Woodrow doing his extreme napping thing. Sleeps like I do, limp limbs scattered everywhere.







Here's his belly shot.






Palm shot.






His seemingly first time in a soaking dish hour one of taking him home a couple months ago.






His first meal at home about 5 seconds after he smelled the food.






And here are some from today. He's had this new enclosure since Sunday last week (April 5, 2009). I've been battling with temperature and humidity issues like all us newbies seem to.
Regardless, relentless research and cup after cup of coffee has awarded me the knowledge and confidence to turn this into a righteous little "No Shells No Service Club".
So, in way less words: It still needs alot of work in the way of simplicity and amenities. But with time, and some of the tried and true cash, I think this will make a fine home for a year or two. (Sure beats the crap outta the 20 gallon he had to deal with at first. Plans for the 'Uberarrium' fell through with the convenience of a sale on aquariums only 200km away! (124ish miles for you's guys south of our awesome shared border).


















Ahh, thanks for moving the thread whoever. Guess I should explore the other forums. Tortoise tunnel vision.


----------



## Candy (Apr 13, 2009)

The pictures are great! Noah and I especially liked the one of him soaking and eating. The tongue shot was awesome. He's adorable thanks for posting them. Candy


----------



## richalisoviejo (Apr 13, 2009)

Here is my little Henry


----------



## terryo (Apr 13, 2009)

Ok...here's Pio


----------



## richalisoviejo (Apr 13, 2009)

Here is another photo taken tonight of Henry lounging in his chair watching TV 






He turned around when Entertainment Tonight came on, not his favorite show


----------



## BigBiscuit (Apr 13, 2009)

richalisoviejo said:


> Here is another photo taken tonight of Henry lounging in his chair watching TV



That is a really cute pic. Does he have a little remote control too?


----------



## richalisoviejo (Apr 13, 2009)

He does but he doesn't know how to use it, takes after me I guess, I have three and can't figure them out.


----------



## Candy (Apr 13, 2009)

I have to agree with him on Entertainment Tonight. Tell him to turn on Jeopardy he should love that.  Candy


----------



## richalisoviejo (Apr 13, 2009)

Candy said:


> I have to agree with him on Entertainment Tonight. Tell him to turn on Jeopardy he should love that.  Candy


HeÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s not as good at jeopardy as I am. He would rather watch the Big Bang Theory.


----------



## Weloveourtortoise (Apr 13, 2009)

Charlie is a football junkey, Matt is trying to get him into baseball
I think I have it to upload the pics finally


----------



## richalisoviejo (Apr 13, 2009)

Weloveourtortoise said:


> Charlie is a football junkey, Matt is trying to get him into baseball
> I think I have it to upload the pics finally



He must be upset his team lost in this photo, cute!


----------



## tortoisenerd (Apr 13, 2009)

Here's my shell baby!











He's been inquisitive lately, and ravenous. I bet he's growing again.

Any opinion on the dry look to his shell? Is this just from the new growth? I wouldn't suspect dehydration but who knows...

Is his growth looking pretty even?

I also just noticed that Charlie also has the worn down scales on his arms like Trevor. Guess it's a Russian thing!


----------



## Candy (Apr 13, 2009)

tortoisenerd said:


> Here's my shell baby!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Very Cute. Candy


----------



## terryo (Apr 14, 2009)

I think all these guys are so great looking from the wonderful care that they get.


----------



## Stazz (Apr 15, 2009)

AWWWW I must post the new pics of Tallula, if I can do it tonight !


----------



## richalisoviejo (Apr 15, 2009)

My Nikon does take pretty good pictures but I always adjust them a bit in Photo Shop. 

Cute Torts!


----------



## Laura (Apr 15, 2009)

Terry- love the natural look of your guys home..
Rich- I LOVE Big Bang Theory!!


----------



## sendie (Apr 15, 2009)

Wonderful pictures everybody! One of these days I'm going to figure out how to post some myself...


----------



## richalisoviejo (Apr 15, 2009)

sendie said:


> Wonderful pictures everybody! One of these days I'm going to figure out how to post some myself...



Sendie register with photobucket.com http://photobucket.com/

If you need any help sizing the photo let me know, IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ve gotten pretty good with photo shop.


----------



## muddled (Apr 16, 2009)

I've got some pictures of my redfoot here, but here's some more. I purchased lil Mater from Vicki at tortosieyard.com and the baby arrived yesterday. He's full of red and he does have extra scutes. My pride and joy!


----------



## jorrow (Apr 16, 2009)

Muddled he looks great did she say how old he is?


----------



## muddled (Apr 19, 2009)

Hey, thank you! The tortoise was hatched on 03/03/2009, so he's over month and a half, or 7 weeks.  Next tuesday he'll be 8 weeks! I'm already working on new enclosure plans, haha!


----------

